# help with box steps



## ceabrm (Dec 29, 2016)

trying to figure out how to attach the top box to the base for a 2-step freestanding stair. pocket holes? metal rods? corner blocks? straps? i'm using 2×6 lumber; the entire set is 80" wide, 27" deep and 12" tall.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

For this, I'd probably just corner brackets or gussets, either should work. I don't even know if they make pocket screws for this size.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

I agree some simple gussets should do the trick. Just some scrap pieces of plywood spanning the joint between the steps, construction glued and screwed in place. Completely hidden after the treads are installed. They used to make trusses this way back in the good old days.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

My first thoughts were as mentioned above. However, if you don't want any fasteners showing (not sure why that might matter) you could use biscuit joinery or dowels.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> I agree some simple gussets should do the trick. Just some scrap pieces of plywood spanning the joint between the steps, construction glued and screwed in place. Completely hidden after the treads are installed. They used to make trusses this way back in the good old days.
> 
> - Kazooman


+1 *DITTO :<)) ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ *


----------



## kkaucher (Jul 11, 2017)

Interior or exterior? How much traffic? Skinny people or, um, of greater mass? What kind of base will the steps rest on?

If the steps are exterior, plywood gussets will eventually delaminate and steel screws will rust, unless you use marine grade ply. I'd use Kreg screws, the blue screws for exterior use. (It's not worth the additional cost for stainless.)

1/2" screws will properly secure the face joints. I'd avoid biscuits, they're great for aligning, but don't produce strong joints. Dowels would be OK, but you'd need quite a few larger-diameter dowels for the job.

If it were up to me, I'd use pocket screws. Add some glue to the joints if you're nervous.


----------



## ceabrm (Dec 29, 2016)

exterior, they lead to my new shed.
i've finished the carcase, cut the treads, and now it's just sitting in place, waiting for me to figure out the best way to join the bottom and top boxes. 
i dug out a bit of grass and dirt, filled with gravel and sand, then leveled with blocks. it weighs a ton…
i've got plenty of deck screws and blue kregs in the proper sizes, i was just hoping not to have to use my nice bits on crappy, wet treated wood :/


----------

